

Collapse of the Atlantic northwest cod fishery - mike_esspe
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collapse_of_the_Atlantic_northwest_cod_fishery

======
matt__rose
Is there some point to posting this Wikipedia entry? Is there new info or
insight into the event? Do you think this is interesting? If so, why?

Please, before posting links to Wikipedia entries, give it some context!

